# Puppy Face Trim



## DaveTN (Dec 5, 2011)

My puppy had his first face trim from the breeder at about 6 wks. He's 11 wks. now. 
I own a Wahl trimmer (not a pet model) and I made an unsucessful attempt at doing another trim last week. I could get his feet, not properly, but somewhat trimmed. However when it was time for the face even with my wife holding him it was impossible for us to do.
Was the trimmer to noisy being a barbers trimmer and not a grooming trimmer? If so, I'll purchase another and would welcome suggestions on the model. Is there are method for restraint that doesn't damage his trust? 
He's about 14 lbs. of lightening fast StandardP and tough to wrangle for a beginner. Any tips will be appreciated.
I contacted a mobile grroming service since he hasn't had all his immunizations and they wanted $50 for a face and foot trim and this seemed a bit high, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

The Wahl ARCO SE Cordless Rechargeable Clipper is my favorite. It's quiet, light and stays cool to the touch.

For better control, place him on a table just like a professional groomer. Make sure the table is not too big and high enough off the ground to keep him still. Don't forget that every time he acts out and you stop grooming, it only reinforces said behavior.

$50 seems like an OK price for the convenience of a mobile visit. Considering your poodle will have a life filled with grooming, the training the mobile groomer will provide will be priceless in the big picture - especially if the groomer has great references/reputation. 

Good luck and keep us posted... with pics!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Wahl Bravura is also very quiet cordless. I agree with Lilah, get a grooming table with arm it is much easier to groom them when they know hey Im on that table that I have to behave a certain way lol. Plus some pups get more concerned with not falling off that they forget about what your doing. 

You could use the clipper enf or a vibrating tooth bursh to get him used to the sensation and noise. Use treats when he sits still and praise a lot, move closer to the problem areas..if he struggles dont let him go and dont stop but keep it at the area where he starts to struggle.. you are NOT hurting him and he will calm down. When he does praise and treat. Do this on a daily basis, until he seems ok all over with this.. best to start slow and start at the feet and rear where they are normally more ok with it. Eventually he will tolerate it and will see it as just another part of life.

I think the mobile price is more than fair. A shop price would be cheaper, but they also dont bring everything to your front door .


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> The Wahl ARCO SE Cordless Rechargeable Clipper is my favorite. It's quiet, light and stays cool to the touch.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is my favorite clipper also, works wonders on puppies, unfortunately your puppy has had very little experience with grooming. As a reference I start grooming my puppies at four weeks and they get a full bath, blow dry, nails, FFT, stand on the table and scissor every week until they go to their new homes at ten weeks, by this time they have had SEVEN trims. The $50 price is within range if you are getting full bath and blow dry along with the FFT, but make sure you are using a groomer that has a lot of experience with doing puppies. A scared puppy with an expeirinced groomer is just an accident waiting to happen, kind of like a novice rider on an unbroken horse. You could use the pro groomer until your guy is use to being groomed and in between trims you can still do his feet and place the clippers along his face to let him get use to the sound and feeling. (Don't worry about everything being perfect just get him use to the clipper.) The money you think you are saving right now could cost you a fortune in the long run if you wait until he is larger and more out of control and no one but the most costly groomer will take him on as a client.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love my Wahl Moser Acro. It is quiet, lightweight & fantastic for FFT. You get 2 batteries as well so use one & charge one. A pro groomer for now is well worth the money if they can get your pup used to the clippers.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, don't worry, your puppy will get the hang of it before you know it. As stated above, he's in for a lifetime of grooming so it doesn't have to all be resolved immediately. Slow and steady will do the trick. When I got my puppies at 11 weeks old, they had never even been brushed! I got professional groomers to clip them the first couple of times, but every night when they were relaxed and I was too, I'd hold them by turn on my lap and run the humming clipper over their bodies, on their feet and faces (not clipping anything, just holding it on them), while feeding them delicious, delicious treats. At first they'd buck backwards and struggle, but after I think only about 1 or 2 weeks they'd just lie quietly, squirming only because they were so happy about the treats. They didn't enjoy the clipper, especially on their faces, but they had stopped panicking. Then at that point, I'd get my partner to hold them and feed them treats, while I started clipping a tiny bit for real, in between just holding it on their bodies. I had the philosophy that it didn't have to be perfect, we're just getting used to the process here. And so when they reached about 4 months old, they were perfectly good while being clipped. Now at 6 months, they basically have a nap while they're being groomed. So it works! Slow and steady wins the race.


----------

